# Getting puppy back to sleep?



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Our 8-week puppy is a pretty good sleeper in the PM (she wakes up once or, more often, twice when she needs to go out, but generally doesn't cry or whine for more than 5-10 minutes when I put her back in her crate afterwards). I take her out for a brisk walk around the yard at 10pm and she pees then, so she's in her crate for good around 10:15-30ish every night. 

However, once she wakes up at 4am-5am, she wants UP for good. She wants to party and does NOT want to go back to sleep and will basically cry until I get up. I alternate between telling her firmly to go back to sleep and ignoring her, neither of which is very effective. Usually, she wakes up my daughter, who also refuses to go back to sleep and then I have both of them on my hands at 4:45-5am.

Any tips to get her to enjoy "sleeping in" until 6am? I hear all these stories about puppies/dogs happily going back to sleep after potty breaks and I am praying that will happen soon. I am tired . . .


----------



## klke (Apr 24, 2009)

Our puppy used to do the same thing. When she got up around 4-5, I would take her outside and then pet her a little, then take her into my bed. She just wanted to be petted and loved. It was amazing how she could be so riled up, then fall asleep within about 15 minutes. Not sure if you want your dog in your bed but it worked for us.

As she gets older she should sleep longer. She will stay up longer during the day which should help at night. Just like kids. lol

Now she sleeps until 6-7 in her crate. She is 4 months old.

Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't tell you how many mornings at 5am I searched the internet for answers to the same issue....and sadly I didn't find one. But like the previous poster said, Ozzy DID outgrow it. For awhile I just got up with him, fed him, etc. and then resigned myself to napping when he did later in the morning. The positive was I got a lot done early in the morning sometimes!

I can't remember when Ozzy started sleeping in more. It was gradual. Like the last poster said, he was much more likely to go back to sleep if we let him sleep with us. Ozzy is HUNGRY in the morning so if we let him out and feed him he will jump back into bed and sleep until we want to get up.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Jackson was the same way when I brought him home at 9 weeks old. We would get up around 5, go outside, and he would play in the living room while I ate breakfast in my PJs. By 5:30-5:45, he would zonk out, and I would crate him and sleep for another half hour or so, and then get on with my day. Eventually he started sleeping later and later until we hit a "normal" waking hour, I think it is an inevitable phase!


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad to know lots of puppies go through this early rising phase. I do think she is probably hungry and that maybe I should take her potty, feed her, take her potty again, and then put her back in the crate. Of course, by then, my kids will probably be up or nearly up!

This is why I locked myself out of the house earlier today when I went to take the pup on her poop break out back--I'm so bloody tired! Thankfully, once the locksmith arrived, he was able to help me break into my own house in less than 3 minutes...


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL locking yourself out.....my goodness, you are sleep deprived!

Our Bridget, who we received last Friday has been coming along pretty good. She's 11 weeks, and goes to bed around 11 p.m. and this morning woke up at 7 a.m.! I'm on the couch, and she's in the kennel cage next to me.

The first couple of nights weren't too much fun, up and outside 3 times during the night, but already, things are getting better..........

She also takes 3 naps a day......


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've read in several places that puppies and adults dogs sleep anywhere from 18-23 hours a day...so eventually they all fall asleep!


----------

